# Moving to a War Zone?



## AbuDhabi15 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello,

My husband is considering a job offer to Abu Dhabi. I won't give salary examples like so many do. My question is of overall safety. I have a 3 year old and a 1 year old. I know that many people say that Abu Dhabi is very safe. However, what about all of the political unrest in other countries surrounding it? Should I be afraid of moving there and then there being nuclear threats and no way to get out?

Okay so that is a bad example. I just need to know if people have evacuation plans, what they would do if things got out of hand or if the Persian Guld was blocked off by Iran or something...

I love almost everything I hear about Abu Dhabi and would move there in a minute. I just cant find anything on the internet about world issues and how it could affect us if we move there right now.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks in advance,
A


----------



## AbuDhabi15 (Feb 2, 2012)

Everyone,
Bedou Girl gave me a great response to this in another thread. Thanks

A


----------



## pbizzle (Mar 8, 2012)

can you provide a link that that response? im concerned about the same thing


----------



## p830335 (Jun 10, 2012)

pbizzle said:


> can you provide a link that that response? im concerned about the same thing


I just cant find anything on the internet about world issues and how it could affect us if we move there right now.

So if you can't find it on the internet then it's okay, or maybe you shouldn't go?

Me and my 14 year-old Chocolate Labrauludor are chlling in a really nice villa in Dubai whilst I write this. and he's going to stay with some other Choccies while I have to bounce back to the UK to renew my passport, and also see where my 17 year-old son is living whilst he goes to college.

Don't judge until you're qualified, ie you've done it!

Just come, life isn't without it's difficulties out here, but you're sure to enjoy it!

Paul


----------



## p830335 (Jun 10, 2012)

Doh! He's a Labrador, not an exotic breed,


----------



## p830335 (Jun 10, 2012)

Guess I was just trying to say that there is a great community out here who look after each other, If one of them can stop that vicious Choc Lab attacking me I'd appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

i thought the exact same before moving here with my husband. no countries without some kind of problem, but as far as i can see and hear nothing is threatening abu dhabi apart from the bad driving and taxi drivers that dont know where they are going. but all in all ive walked alone in the evening and havent felt threatned at all. its a nice place here, but gets frustrating ie trying to organise very simple things takes you a long time. we are leaving next year to head back to civilisation. maybe move after summer so you break in slowly octobers a good time.xxgood luck


----------



## Ohio State Sucks (Jun 12, 2012)

The UAE is a relatively safe country--personally have not experienced any problems in two years here. 

Stay registered with the embassy, in the event of a crisis or unforeseen event that would require evacuation or assistance of US Citizens they can better assist you and your family if you are already registered in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program(go to the State Department homepage and do a search). This system was most helpful to US Citizens trapped in Lebanon in 2006.

Be mindful of your surroundings in places were mostly "western" foreigners congregate.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

AbuDhabi15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband is considering a job offer to Abu Dhabi. I won't give salary examples like so many do. My question is of overall safety. I have a 3 year old and a 1 year old. I know that many people say that Abu Dhabi is very safe. However, what about all of the political unrest in other countries surrounding it? Should I be afraid of moving there and then there being nuclear threats and no way to get out?
> 
> ...


Guess your from America? Do a little research and you'll soon realise your more safe in AD than where your sitting today. UAE is a very different political landscape to other middle eastern countries. If your king, president offered you tax free, education free, health free, land free, high salaries, reduced working hours, additional benefits... Would you want to rise and over throw him?

UAE is safe, unless Lu get stung by a jelly fish in the sea.


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Don't believe everything you see on CNN the UAE is probably a safer place than 99% of the US


----------

